# cuchilla seccionadora



## cpolonio86

alguien sabría traducir este término?: *cuchilla seccionadora*,  por más que busco no encuentro nada


----------



## lutapia

Mas contexto ayudaría, para saber el uso de tal cuchilla...


----------



## cpolonio86

Perdona, tienes razón, el contexto no ayuda mucho, es este:
 En el caso de colocarse el centro de transformación previsto y la alimentación se produjese directamente desde él en lugar de fusibles la caja llevará cuchillas seccionadoras.

Pero si no me equivoco, ya que soy nuevo en el mundo de la ingeniería, es la parte que hace contacto en los cutouts que dan protección a las líneas y a los equipos instalados en ellas, tales como transformadores, condensadores, etc.

No se si me he explicado bien, de todas formas escribiendo en google cuchillas seccionadoras, te dan alguna información, lo que no te dan es una traducción en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## lutapia

Creo que a lo que haces referencia es al "tie switch" de una conexión o desconectador mejor dicho de ésta...

Otros usuarios pueden ayudar!!!


----------



## cpolonio86

quizás sea así, no se, es raro ya que escribiendolo en google, no te viene tanta información como si lo pusieras en español. Usaré ese termino de momento hasta que nadie diga lo contrario 

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## andriubcn

¿cutting blades?


----------



## lutapia

Ya entendí de lo que hablas, se trata de los "isolating switches"... disculpa por favor mi primer intento, no había comprendido bien...


----------



## cpolonio86

lutapia said:


> Ya entendí de lo que hablas, se trata de los "isolating switches"... disculpa por favor mi primer intento, no había comprendido bien...




no te preocupes!! estoy más que agradecido, pero si te sientes mal, tengo otras 3 dudas sin contestar


----------



## lutapia

Okay, vamos a ver esas dudas sin contestar y veamos si puedo ayudar...


----------



## cpolonio86

He encontrado en un diccionario el termino: *cuchilla de interruptor = switch blade*
creo que es lo mismo que cuchilla seccionadora

Un saludo a todos


----------



## projectguy

cpolonio86 said:


> He encontrado en un diccionario el termino: *cuchilla de interruptor = switch blade*
> creo que es lo mismo que cuchilla seccionadora
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Sorry to be so late with this post, but the context points to "knife switch". If you google this term, you will find a Wiki article with photo.


----------

